# GTFIH RIGHT NOW: ARVID TINDER RESULTS - ARVID CONFIRMED VOLCEL MENTALCEL STANDARDSCEL



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jan 1, 2021)

*GATHER ROUND FOLKS
FEAST YOUR EYES UPON THESE TINDER RESULTS FROM THE MAN, THE MYTH, THE LEGEND HIMSELF: @ArvidGustavsson *

AS A WARNING, THERE IS BRUTAL SUICIDE FUEL INSIDE FOR NON NORWEGIAN/SWEDISH 6’2 CHADS. PROCEED AT YOUR OWN RISK

Yesterday, Arvid requested a tinder experiment be done with his pictures. Being the supreme gentleman that I am, I took him up on this offer





I downloaded tinder and set up a profile. Take a look at it:




and here are the rest of the pics in the profile:





I ran this for 24 hours just swiping right on everyone. The age range I set was 18-40 but I didnt match with anyone older than 30. After 24 hours, I had 75 matches, and 12 likes. So, 87 people swiped right on me, and I matched with 75 of them.







Just about every other time I swiped right on someone, it would be a match:









*“BUT WAIT, TINDER MATCHES DONT MEAN ANYTHING IN REAL LIFE, SO WHAT YOU CAN GET A BUNCH OF MATCHES WITH FAT LANDWHALES AND USED UP BECKIES WITH ARBY’S ROAST BEEF, YOU WOULDNT ACTUALLY GET ANY GOOD LOOKING CHICKS BLAH BLAH BLAAH BLAAAAAH”*

Well, Im glad you brought that up. Let me show you just a few of the females that matched with Arvid, some of whom messaged first:





















About 1/3 of the women I matched with were landwhales, about 1/3 not so good looking, and the last 1/3 were all decent looking.

HERE ARE SOME OF THE LADIES WHO MESSAGED FIRST:
Many ladies messaged first with a “Hiiiii” or “Heyyyy”








I thought surely my cringeworthy autismo messaging skills would be too much and hurt my chances. Not so. This lady was impressed by my messaging (because of my great personality) and sent me her snapchat totally unsolicited. Brutal NT pill - if you dont have snapchat its over








even called me “smooth” jfl. Im sure it was my personality and pickup artistry that secured this one. If you want to see what she looked like, looked ok but she was a hipster lesbian type:





One lady messaged me and despite my completely disinterested and bland tone she tried to escalate and said all we needed was a car:




Brutal driverslicensepill, suicidefuel for @LastGerman

WELL NOW I HOPE THIS IS LIFEFUEL FOR BUDDY BOYO MR GUSTAVSSON. STOP ROTTING AND GO OUT THERE AND START SLAYING


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 1, 2021)

Upper tier normie ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jan 1, 2021)

how many % girls were:
ethnic
white
black
asian


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Jan 1, 2021)

Arvid is larping


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jan 1, 2021)

Yuyevon said:


> how many % girls were:
> ethnic
> white
> black
> asian


Id say 75% white, maybe 10% black and the rest ethnic, usually east asian or latina/hispanic


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jan 1, 2021)

american girls seem so much more talkative than nordic girls wtf

when you talk to nordic girls its like you have to drag the answers from their mouth.. whereas american girls can approach you and do the talking


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jan 1, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Id say 75% white, maybe 10% black and the rest ethnic, usually east asian or latina/hispanic


i didnt know so many black girls liked white guys


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 1, 2021)

Arvid is aspie he should slaying all time, he's sad for onities while she's probably sucking a dick


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jan 1, 2021)

Yuyevon said:


> american girls seem so much more talkative than nordic girls wtf
> 
> when you talk to nordic girls its like you have to drag the answers from their mouth.. whereas american girls can hit on you


I have noticed this, there seems to be a more open talkative social standard here, like you can just say whatever the hell you want and message whatever is on your mind. Much more emotionally responsive as well. Lots of emojis and “” faces and shit like that


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Jan 1, 2021)

i think we all forgot he doesn’t live in america


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jan 1, 2021)

Also to anyone who wants to know the location, I am in a decent sized american city with a few hundred thousand people. Not sure if I would do better or worse in a big city.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 1, 2021)

I make 3 theory on arvid


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 1, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Alsp to anyone who wants to know the location, I am in a decent sized american city with a few hundred thousand people. Not sure if I would do better or worse in a big city.


Big city are worse because they have more chad6


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jan 1, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> I have noticed this, there seems to be a more open talkative social standard here, like you can just say whatever the hell you want and message whatever is on your mind. Much more emotionally responsive as well. Lots of emojis and “” faces and shit like that


nordic girls are really autistic and cold, 0 smileys/emojis

but i kinda like that since im similar.. i hate extroverted girls who are very expressive


----------



## audreyen (Jan 1, 2021)

And then when they meet up with him and they realise he frauded all his pics...


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jan 1, 2021)

Yuyevon said:


> american girls seem so much more talkative than nordic girls wtf
> 
> when you talk to nordic girls its like you have to drag the answers from their mouth.. whereas american girls can approach you and do the talking


i was GPS spoofing tinder to Houston, tx and a hot girl actually approached first, did all the talking and set up a date

would never happen in a nordic country


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 1, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> I make 3 theory on arvid


The first is he's larping here because lulz.
The second he's really have autism.
The third is he's slay a lot, and he so narcissistic that the only thing he cares is having his ego raised here, because to you be handsome here is hard.
I believe in the third one


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 1, 2021)

FailedChadlite said:


> And then when they meet up with him and they realise he frauded all his pics...
> View attachment 905053


Keep coping


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 1, 2021)

@ArvidGustavsson is gonna wake up to some dopamine


----------



## audreyen (Jan 1, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Keep coping


I was kidding, I’m Arvids biggest fan


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 1, 2021)

You actually used that pic jfl


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jan 1, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> The first is he's larping here because lulz.
> The second he's really have autism.
> The third is he's slay a lot, and he so narcissistic that the only thing he cares is having his ego raised here, because to you be handsome here is hard.
> I believe in the third one


I think hes just in a small place in norway and ao he doesnt have all these options like in a big american city. He also says he doesnt want to find someone used up with a 30 body count. So combine those things and the women he is looking for are remarkably rare and difficult to find


----------



## audreyen (Jan 1, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> The first is he's larping here because lulz.
> The second he's really have autism.
> The third is he's slay a lot, and he so narcissistic that the only thing he cares is having his ego raised here, because to you be handsome here is hard.
> I believe in the third one


It’s the 3rd one


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 1, 2021)

Y


FailedChadlite said:


> I was kidding, I’m Arvids biggest fan


Just joking, he frauds some pics but doesn't change much


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Jan 1, 2021)

Dog tier


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 1, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> I think hes just in a small place in norway and ao he doesnt have all these options like in a big american city. He also says he doesnt want to find someone used up with a 30 body count. So combine those things and the women he is looking for are remarkably rare and difficult to find


He lied to you


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 1, 2021)

hes a fucken larper and a gigantic attention whore + a grandiose narcissist but all those people sucking his dick on here worry me tbh.
@Dyorotic2


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 1, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> hes a fucken larper and a gigantic attention whore + a grandiose narcissist but all those people sucking his dick on here worry me tbh.
> @Dyorotic2


Yeah, if he calls self ugly people should say "yes, you're ugly", if this happen is gonna be hilarious


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 1, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> *GATHER ROUND FOLKS
> FEAST YOUR EYES UPON THESE TINDER RESULTS FROM THE MAN, THE MYTH, THE LEGEND HIMSELF: @ArvidGustavsson *
> 
> AS A WARNING, THERE IS BRUTAL SUICIDE FUEL INSIDE FOR NON NORWEGIAN/SWEDISH 6’2 CHADS. PROCEED AT YOUR OWN RISK
> ...


Arvid is just a troll like Orb. He has a gf


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 1, 2021)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Arvid is just a troll like Orb. He has a gf


He's have onities


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 1, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> He's have onities


I don't believe he is an incel. Or maybe he's too short. Oh wait he's 6'1. I don't think it's short in Sweden or Norway or wherever he lives


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 1, 2021)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> I don't believe he is an incel. Or maybe he's too short. Oh wait he's 6'1. I don't think it's short in Sweden or Norway or wherever he lives


He's probably became crazy after the girl reject him


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 1, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Arvid is aspie he should slaying all time, he's sad for onities while she's probably sucking a dick


They always are


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 1, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> He's probably became crazy after the girl reject him


He's a late bloomer. Maybe that.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 1, 2021)

He mogs the girls to oblivion(all ethnic or fat), he probably can find something better IRL


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jan 1, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> He mogs the girls to oblivio(all ethnic or fat), he probably can find something better IRL


Many of them were not ethnic or fat. But yeah he does mog every single match


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jan 2, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> *GATHER ROUND FOLKS
> FEAST YOUR EYES UPON THESE TINDER RESULTS FROM THE MAN, THE MYTH, THE LEGEND HIMSELF: @ArvidGustavsson *
> 
> AS A WARNING, THERE IS BRUTAL SUICIDE FUEL INSIDE FOR NON NORWEGIAN/SWEDISH 6’2 CHADS. PROCEED AT YOUR OWN RISK
> ...







I actually get that often irl and online. Imagine not being leon look a like tvh


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jan 2, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> @ArvidGustavsson is gonna wake up to some dopamine


Not really i got dissapointed in the results i need better pics next time


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jan 2, 2021)

my_babel_physics_pro said:


> Dog tier


Jfl dog tier is the best possible have you not taken the dog pill?


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 2, 2021)

Arvid look my last thread, a made tribute to you


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 2, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Jfl dog tier is the best possible have you not taken the dog pill?


After discovering the dogpill I block matches with girls who have dog


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jan 2, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Not really i got dissapointed in the results i need better pics next time


Disappointed? damn son. These ladies are still messaging me and im still getting matches. Most of them respond even if I just say “hey” or “hi” and they are instantly enamored. At least 10 of the chicks that have messaged me are 5/10+ and they are all clearly interested, keeping up the conversation and trying to meet up


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jan 2, 2021)

Damn. Messaging more of these tinder ladies. This is just high octane suicide fuel. They are so happy to talk to me. They are so interested in me and excited to get to meet up with me. I can say anything and they think im funny and charming. 




but they would all treat me like a dog if they saw me in real life. life is truly a scam. life as an ugly man is like buying a 1920s russian shit car with no windows and 3 horsepower while other people are driving by you in their mercedes benz and their bmws and their porsches with air conditioning and smooth suspension


----------



## ascentium (Jan 2, 2021)

Chads me


----------



## jordan56 (Jan 2, 2021)

And this was with low quality pictures and aspie poses and angles.


----------



## nonserviam (Jan 2, 2021)

Damn. Textbook mentalcel or troll he is


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 2, 2021)

first one is cute af and stacylite
@ArvidGustavsson go get her tbh nigga


----------



## Atlas (Jan 2, 2021)

Decent no of matches considering how aspie the photos are and the serial killer vibe you give off. Better quality and more nt photos would make a monumental difference, even for a chad.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jan 2, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> but they would all treat me like a dog if they saw me in real life. life is truly a scam. life as an ugly man is like buying a 1920s russian shit car with no windows and 3 horsepower while other people are driving by you in their mercedes benz and their bmws and their porsches with air conditioning and smooth suspension


life is all relative and about your surroundings.
for example you would be a king if nobody else had a car.

but for most of us life is like you described it.
everyone has a loving relationship and gets sex while we rot


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jan 2, 2021)

NewParasite said:


> life is all relative and about your surroundings.
> for example you would be a king if nobody else had a car.
> 
> but for most of us life is like you described it.
> everyone has a loving relationship and gets sex while we rot


That is true, you put it very well, exactly why life is a scam. I am out of luck here in america while I would be ok in vietnam or guatemala. Its all a roll of the dice


----------



## imnotgay (Jan 2, 2021)

Crazy. With better pics where he looks NT he would get better quality if girls tbh


----------



## imnotgay (Jan 2, 2021)

He brutally like mogs me to death. Legit 4x more likes


----------



## LastGerman (Jan 2, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Brutal driverslicensepill, suicidefuel for @LastGerman



"If you have a car we can hang out"... This really hits me... 



SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> One lady messaged me and despite my completely disinterested and bland tone she tried to escalate and said all we needed was a car:



This is too much for me. I legit have to cry because of this. "Muuhh but but but CHAAD...". No! A man has to drive. There is no way around it. If you cannot drive, your life is just OVER. You will be emasculated by female driving and you will be ridiculed by literally everyone.

To all men here who does not have a driver licence yet but are capable of driving: DO YOUR DRIVER LICENCE.

Driving is absolutely unqiue to this life and era. It will never come back. You only have this life in order to experience driving and to experience your first car. Do not end up like me. Do not become a fucking autist like me.


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Jan 2, 2021)

Yuyevon said:


> american girls seem so much more talkative than nordic girls wtf
> 
> when you talk to nordic girls its like you have to drag the answers from their mouth.. whereas american girls can approach you and do the talking


People say this about americans in general


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 2, 2021)

@ArvidGustavsson ooga mogs fuck you


----------

